
E. H. Carr's Sense of History - diodorus
http://www.spiked-online.com/spiked-review/article/eh-carrs-sense-of-history#.WYfzZcbMzv1
======
grabcocque
Spiked Online grew out of a now defunct magazine called Living Marxism, which
was successfully sued out of existence by ITN for incorrectly claiming they'd
falsified evidence of Serbian atrocities during the Bosnian civil war.

Apologism for atrocities, and apologism for apologists, seems to be part of
their DNA.

